
Beautiful Golden Ratio Coloring Book Raises $35k in Four Days - Vibrelli
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1854671654/golden-ratio-coloring-book?ref=nav_search
======
Vibrelli
After years of lurking HN, thought I'd share my friend's project: For over 40
years, Architect Rafael Araujo has been crafting these amazing illustrations
of nature, entirely by hand.

